# FoodSaver Fix



## tjohnson (Dec 31, 2011)

I recently picked up one of the Original Tilia FoodSavers off Ebay for $42

When it arrived, I was very disappointed on it's performance

Did a little research, and asked a few questions

I ordered a set of replacement foam seals, and put them in today

This thing is an ANIMAL!


----------



## big casino (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow that looks powerful, I also have a tila food saver, but it doesn't seem to be as big as yours... I wonder if mine needs new seals??  we were going to buy a new one cause it seems it doesnt get all the air out of a  bag now and then


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 31, 2011)

The Old Tilia FoodSavers were made in Italy, and you can run liquids thru them

These can be rebuilt

The new ones are made in China and are disposable

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice score Todd! What you gonna crush next.

Now you have me thinking, will my foodsaver crush a can.

This may be my afternoon project.


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 31, 2011)

Where did you get your parts from Todd? Mine is not the frist gen but is probably 2nd gen and my seals are starting to go bad.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2011)

Todd, morning,  My F-S is first generation and I am interested in parts also.... Dave


----------



## venture (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks like a winner and a score.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's a link to the Tilia FoodSaver

http://web.iwebcenters.com/professionalmarketing/Nozzel.ivnu

Here's a link to parts for the Tilia FoodSaver

http://web.iwebcenters.com/professionalmarketing/productCat90503.ctlg

Todd


----------



## nwdave (Jan 1, 2012)

These Tilia Food Savers, when running properly, are far superior to today's "junk" Food Savers.  I haven't crushed a can with mine but it'll sure do it, if I want it to. 

Todd got an excellent deal on his purchase.  Last spring when I was looking for some to give to my adult children, I saw some crazy bidding and then almost no bidding on eBay.  One went for 3 times what Todd paid for his.  The beauty of these, besides that they REALLY suck the air, is that you can repair them.


----------

